# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Hostmaster FAQ @ WiND Portal

## sokratisg

> Προστέθηκαν στην κεντρική σελίδα του AWMN WiND (http://wind.awmn και http://wind.awmn.net) απαντήσεις σε συχνές ερωτήσεις (FAQ) σχετικά με την λειτουrγία της ομάδας AWMN Hostmaster. Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για διαδικασίες που ίσχυαν μέχρι τώρα αλλά δεν ήταν συγκεντρωμένες κάπου. 
> 
> Εκ μέρους της ομάδας AWMN Hostmaster.


_Σχετική συζήτησἠ:_
wireless
internet

----------

